# 17, 108, 90, 60'6", 755 and Hammerin' Hank; Memories From My Youth...



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

His poster hung on my bedroom wall until I moved out of my parents home. And Yes!...I was a Baseball Geek

17" wide was Home Plate
108 Stitches on a regulation baseball
90 feet from home to first
60' 6" from the pitching mound rubber to home plate
And 755 Home Runs; Dingers, Round Trippers, Homers, Big Fly's hit by Hammerin' Hank

Hammerin' Hank of The Braves was one of my hero's. Hank Aaron was from the town that I grew up in, even had a neighborhood named after him, The Hank Aaron Loop. Dad's insurance agent at one time was Hammerin' Hank's brother.

I mostly listened on a little home made Crystal Radio as many games as I could. It was funny, from South Alabama I could pick up KMOX out of St Louis easier than the Braves station out of Atlanta. Yeah, the Cardinals were my favorite team, but the Braves were my HOME-Team.

Hell, I could name the starting lineups from the Braves from the mid 1960's to sometime in the early 2000's when baseball gave up on its fans...or maybe I gave up on baseball? Who knows?

Henry Louis Aaron died yesterday, he was 2 weeks from his 87th birthday. I don't give a shit about his politics or the crap going around about his COVID vaccine.

All I knew was that Hank Aaron could hit a baseball...and that made a little boy who loved baseball pretty dang happy!

Thanks Mr Aaron for the memories!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

A great player.. when players were great.

btw, did you know he received the covid vax in Florida 2 weeks prior to his death?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

One of the all time greats, a marvelous hitter, and from everything I ever read about him, he was also a genuine Nice Guy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Had to pull out some of my Baseball Card Collection. I think I might have a couple of Aaron cards older than the 1966 RBI Leader card;


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

He will always be the Home Run King, Bonds is a cheat.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I remember an interview he did once when I was younger, he was truly a humble guy and loved the game for the game, not the money. Before professional sports became so muddled in money and self aggrandizement I watched a lot of baseball. I miss the old baseball. Aaron had a sweet swing and he was the type of guy you wouldn't mind your kids looking up to. He will be missed in a world that has sadly gone plain dumbass crazy.


----------

